# Digital Pianos



## Centropolis

Does anyone own digital pianos here? I've been thinking about buying a basic one for learning but I've talked to a couple of people who's got one. And it seems they have issues creep up after about 3 or 4 years of owning them. A couple of the keys get finicky etc. 

I am thinking of buying used so wondering what your experiences are with them in terms of longevity.


----------



## Taggart

No idea about longevity. I've had a P105 for about three years. That's about the bottom end of weighted keys, full 88 keys and good sound. It gets occasional use but works perfectly. At our church they occasionally wheel in an old P95 and the pianist said she'd no problems with it. I talked to her before buying the P105.

I mainly use an acoustic piano but switch occasionally to the P105 when I need something with a better bass. The keyboard can have a better sound than the piano. I also upgraded the pedal to a full sustain pedal capable of half pedalling. I didn't bother with the full three pedal set up which transforms it to something near a grand with the weird middle pedal.


----------

